# Need a new battery for my Polaris Ranger 800 XP



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I just bought a 2011 Ranger 800 xp and the battery is over 4 years old. I want to replace it but the Die Hard model is no longer made. I'd appreciate recommendations for a suitable and reliable battery for my Ranger. Thanks.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Any agm battery should do the trick. Ive used cheap ones from amazon and ones from the store and they all seem to last the same. We bought four of the autozone agm ones for jetskis/sled up north and they are holding up real well but are kind of pricey. You can find some online for 50-60bucks.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I just purchased an interstate battery for my atv this afternoon. The size matched perfectly.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

DFJISH said:


> I just bought a 2011 Ranger 800 xp and the battery is over 4 years old. I want to replace it but the Die Hard model is no longer made. I'd appreciate recommendations for a suitable and reliable battery for my Ranger. Thanks.


I'd spend the money for a good battery. Fuel injection on these units seems to be voltage sensitive. I had the original battery, plus ne replacement and had voltage issues with both. Switched to an AGM battery 4 years ago and it's still going strong.


----------

